# CEL code help!!



## jl5 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a 02 Passat 2.8L V6 AWD wagon with about 180xxx.
The CEL is on and have noticed it is not getting good gas mileage. I scanned to get the codes, and got
P2097 P2099 P0159.
The first 2 are fuel injectors Bank 1&2 last is O2. 
Wondering if I should replace the injectors, or if it could be something else?

Any help would be great.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Those are all downstream O2 sensor codes, and point to an exhaust leak on the driver's side.


----------



## jl5 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, Sorry it took so long life gets in the way. I found the flex pipe in the down pipe is rusted out. Now I just need to find a good exhaust guy near Boston to weld on new flex pipes. I don’t want to replace the down pipes. 

Thanks for the help


----------

